# Meet Penny



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

Finally together!











On her way home














































Video of her running across a trickle of water for the first time. It's the halfway point where we take a break before heading back. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10100512626564327


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Penny ;D ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She is an adorable little girlie!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ah, cuteness.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Love, love, love the pictures!

Enjoy


----------



## Maxx (Dec 17, 2011)

What an adorable puppy, enjoy!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

gawd...I'm broken. I want ANOTHER V puppy. :-/

(sigh). I adore Penny!


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

What a beautiful puppy ! congratulations!


----------

